# Lake Burley Griffen 17/2 New members welcome.



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm going to be fishing LBG saturday morning from about 6.30am so thought I'd throw this post up to invite all the ACT AKFF members, this would be a good opportunity for a meet n greet outing.

We could possibly organise a picnic style breakfast/morning tea for a chat after the fishing at the Black Mountain Peninsular (BMP), I'm open to suggestions here so please say what it is you'd like to do.

The worms start biting pretty hard by 10.00 am so perhaps we could all meet back at the ramp at 10.30 am for vegimite sangas and a cuppa or something, to keep things simple and costs down BYO is really the best option at this stage, but hopefully we can organize something more extravagent in the near future.

Depending on peoples ability to go on saturday we could change the day to sunday if it means more people will show up.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Love to, but I'm off to Lake Conjola for a weekend of prawns, flathead and maybe a few cold ales 

I would encourage the new Canberra AKFFers (and the old ones of course) to get along to this outing, the amount you can learn from pros like Funda will save you many fishless trips :wink: He might look fearsome with his huge beard, but Allan has a heart of cod, I mean gold :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Lake Conjola? bahhh.... ( Have fun mate ),

Come say hello people, will be at the ramp with Funda at 6:30am testing out my new fishfinder install and testing new hatch on the water, might bring some drinks from my shop and maybe some chips or something... If we wanna get technical i can bring the camping stove and we could brew up some Bacon & Eggs or some fresh Redfin? ( I might pass on the Redfin lol ).

Who is comming?


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Sounds good, i'll be there. Be good to get some good tips before next months comp  .


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Top Idea! I am 50/50 at this stage but will confirm Friday night if I am in or not! Depends how well I fair tomorrow (valentines day)

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWMHVbIAADFfgAASQOMAECggHAA//96gMAENVIamJkk0/UIxPTU0aPSZDDIwJpgTIYmjAaaBFJ+UzKE9T1GCNAhCQVIVTQVOEzEa801YyOo+bjVFMu+VU/Xs7XsGgcMTFvNNGpcrOrFTdSfrZW3Zim74tVjHudkIqYFNjwuU+axV+sJDcEpaUzWwUJZBJGVhb2+eEPs5hyKtixPVftbsHOlctCxpgUVLIP6DDj4TP7ZFIQtna2OSDF1Eo3kmIPMzI8HdcF8dxEIZiSTbYE0pkgwsAc9QvB5aZ43C0TGEIPTd1GvrOYBunHWocejCchLUcjYrXRoORKkkU5B3SpH4RzInpRZhNuLbFjyiFToHJkjd/F3JFOFCQYwdVsg=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Me toooooooooo.

Victor


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Funda,
I am hoping to pay CBR a visit Fri-Sat so would love to join you. Never fished freshwater before so will be after any advise you may have to offer.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh, if I can get away will be able to do both Sat and Sun.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYgKBMQAAC/fgAASYKeAGAWCmKo/79+gMADWzYamTRTT1DyZQ2iAB6nqG1Bqp+I01R6nqb1TQAaBieoAanlCZBDTIaHqaMgA9QgA22QgBjBCuph0pGpgsHqsJLfBKlG/1EVOM3abAj3TOmM056RqrbrkNNhhvtVt4bQ4PZxL8ESJJGVV0l3W8hr3yh6FGqqUtAmq4iScCR41WJlfnEOBaRlsz6vF9s22IMAccxDckR4od2X3bBUTcpp3mhsCLCRJTzkJd2DJBw1pDeX6w3tQIC05XnsRSoCoq6DsxkzNlAhtCi1BHVXAMIsx/ODhOKawHCr+LuSKcKEhEBQJiA==


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

Looking good so far 8)

I will be going sunday as well so will catch up with you Leigh somewhere along the way, spose theres no reason why morning tea cant be done both days.

See you there Yak n Dive.

Hopefully a few Canberra noobs see this and attend too.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi All,

Would give it some serious thought but will most likely back at Batemans Bay this weekend.

I normally keep the yak down the coast so even if I want to whip over to Canberra I would be yakless.

Maybe it is time I considered transporting it home semi regularly for the odd Canberra trip......

Hmmmm.........


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Bart70 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would give it some serious thought but will most likely back at Batemans Bay this weekend.
> 
> ...


Goulburn hey, where do you normally go fishing near Goulburn? I am moving out to Bungendore soon, starting to wonder where the cloestest sopts might be......

Ash

p.s.

I will be in for either this Sat or Sun........


----------



## luderick (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd love to!!! .........I am picking up my yak on saturday morning some time, but, I would be struggling to make it by 10.30 and I am working in the afternoon ............so for me sunday would be best

I think I said last posting that I am excited well its only 3 more sleeps.

I don't expect that I will do any fishing, I will probably just go around in uncontrollable circles, trying to get the feel etc

someway or another I'll be there and I don't have worry about valentines day reactions or getting permission, there are some advantages, but I'm just about to go to bed and theres is a fair bit of empty space, if you know what I mean.

peter


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## luderick (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for that Red,

I will take that bit of advice, and wet a line as well.

fishing in these local waters is completely foreign to me,
but there's no excuse to put it off

See you on sunday then

Peter


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

aleg75 said:


> Bart70 said:
> 
> 
> > Goulburn hey, where do you normally go fishing near Goulburn? I am moving out to Bungendore soon, starting to wonder where the cloestest sopts might be......
> ...


Hi Aleg75,

I have been in Goulburn for about 3 years....had touring yaks when living in Wagga/Tumut previously so spent a lot of time on the inland dams/rivers primarily paddling (had a stinkboat for fishing).

Moved to Goulburn and got no water to yak in!.....We now have an onsite van at Batemans Bay, and yak fishing always fascinated me so bought a Hobie Kona SOT (dbl for family use also) and am selling the touring yaks. Most of my yakking at present is around Batemans Bay, but as I have a sound knowledge of inland fishing am happy to have a punt in the fresh as well. Been up to Bendeela a few times (Kangaroo Valley) for scenic paddles but not fished there yet. I drive to Canberra every day for work so a day on LBG might be worth a try (yak is normally kept down the coast tho...so will have to start bringing it home)

Do you get down the coast much?....maybe we can plan a weekend of fishing around the Bay sometime?


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Good idea Allen. Been planning to test my sounder for the last 2 weeks as well. I have already made plans for Saturday on Googong so i will see you guys on sunday then.

Hay Allen I am about to bounce you a PM.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Bart70 said:


> Do you get down the coast much?....maybe we can plan a weekend of fishing around the Bay sometime?


Have not hit the salt water yet, but am thinking of a day trip down to the clyde river during the March comp, first weekend, sat or sun......is this a bit of a hunting ground area for you?

p.s. will post that in the trips section, I am unfamiliar with the area though.

Ash


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Count me in....
I can sure use some pointers on the water.... "the just add fish" part of the Kayak Fishing has got me beat....

I would be happy with just a few redfin. Enough for dinner would be Great.

I will try and make it both Sat and Sunday.

Adrian


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

garrick said:


> Good idea Allen. Been planning to test my sounder for the last 2 weeks as well. I have already made plans for Saturday on Googong so i will see you guys on sunday then.
> 
> Hay Allen I am about to bounce you a PM.


Good luck at googong mate, will be interested to hear how you go when we meet up on sunday.

Still no pm tho :?


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks like we have a few coming along more the merrier. Looking forward in catching up and meeting some new faces.

So far we have ...
Funda
Paffoh
JimmyYak
Caught2
Victor-Victor
Yak-n-Dive
Luderick
Garrick (Sun)
GaurdianACT (Sun)

Possibly
Aleg75
Bart70

:lol:


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Im keen for both days, also does anyone use uhf's?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWFEdhMAAAQfgEEpABAAAhAALw2aICAAIoaZNNDRpkKBpoZGTEQQFWIzgJomlZUvwYZ3KM/F3JFOFCQYUR2EwA==


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Well this is looking really good I think we're looking at 15 members all up for the week end 8) 8) 8)

I'm taking my little 3 burner coleman stove, some bacon and half a dozen eggs and a loaf of bread for morning tea, there wont be enopugh for everyone but I think Paffoh is going to do the same, feel free to BYO and use our BBQ's.

Looking forward to catching up with you all over the week end, the weather is looking great for the mornings of both days too.

See you all there


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

aleg75 said:


> Bart70 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you get down the coast much?....maybe we can plan a weekend of fishing around the Bay sometime?
> ...


Hi,

PM me with the details of the weekend when you know....I have a few fave spots in the Clyde that I fish in my tinny but would be half a days paddling in the yak! (although would be absolute bliss!...maybe I should ask some of the locals which 'backroads' might get us there?)

There are a few places not far from the bridge that I reckon with the right tide and weather would be some fun.....I reckon we could probably work something out?

Definitely keep me in the loop and will see what can be organised.


----------

